# Fixed line spacing probem with Kobo Glo (finally)



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just discovered this last weekend how to fix the Kobo software problem with line spacing on ePubs (thanks to help from Mobileread forums). So I'm back to using the Kobo Glo in addition to my Kindle Voyage. The Glo (it's an old one) is noticeably slower on page turns than the Voyage, but I can live with that.

The software on the Kobo won't win any awards, but it has a lot more formatting features than the Voyage does.

Edit: The line spacing problem referred to is that side-loaded ePubs could not have the line spacing adjusted, and led to many, many books having double- and triple-spaced lines, or lines that nearly touched. Hard to read that way.


Mike


----------



## skyblue

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I just discovered this last weekend how to fix the Kobo software problem with line spacing on ePubs (thanks to help from Mobileread forums). So I'm back to using the Kobo Glo in addition to my Kindle Voyage. The Glo (it's an old one) is noticeably slower on page turns than the Voyage, but I can live with that.
> 
> The software on the Kobo won't win any awards, but it has a lot more formatting features than the Voyage does.
> 
> Edit: The line spacing problem referred to is that side-loaded ePubs could not have the line spacing adjusted, and led to many, many books having double- and triple-spaced lines, or lines that nearly touched. Hard to read that way.
> 
> Mike


The page turns on the Kobo Glo HD, compared to the Voyage, are agonizingly S-L-O-W!&#128557;


----------



## northofdivision

skyblue said:


> The page turns on the Kobo Glo HD, compared to the Voyage, are agonizingly S-L-O-W!&#128557;


Haha. Yeah, I see that too. Good thing I read so slow. On the upside, the Kobo Glo HD lighting seems so much better to me than the Voyages.

slightly off topic but this helped immensely with any spacing probs i had...That little bit of extra real estate makes up for some room taken up by spacing for me. I just added this line of code which took 10 seconds and it added a on off option for header/footer in my Kobo settings. Did the trick for me (and no loss in speed): 
http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2014/10/20/how-to-enable-full-screen-mode-on-kobo-ereaders/


----------



## skyblue

northofdivision said:


> Haha. Yeah, I see that too. Good thing I read so slow. On the upside, the Kobo Glo HD lighting seems so much better to me than the Voyages.
> 
> slightly off topic but this helped immensely with any spacing probs i had...That little bit of extra real estate makes up for some room taken up by spacing for me. I just added this line of code which took 10 seconds and it added a on off option for header/footer in my Kobo settings. Did the trick for me (and no loss in speed):
> http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2014/10/20/how-to-enable-full-screen-mode-on-kobo-ereaders/


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## northofdivision

skyblue said:


> Thanks for the tip!


NP. Worked instantly on the Kobo Aura One and my Kobo Glo HD. Suprises me they didn't just enable it. Having full screen is awesome.


----------

